#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*
JNTU College of Engineering Kakinada Year of Establishment:* 1946.

*JNTU College of Engineering Kakinada Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*JNTU College of Engineering Kakinada Mode of Admission:* EAMCET.

*JNTU College of Engineering Kakinada Branches in Engineering:*

Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communications EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering
*
Cut-Off 2014-2015:*
*CIV*

*CSE*

*CPE*

*EEE*

*ECE*

*MEC*

*PET*

 


*OC-BOY*

2369

1713

6586

1882

1127

1447

8288


*OC-GIRL*

2648

1713

6586

2012

1205

2700

8424


*SC- BOY*

12599

13793

23648

10573

8615

9262

31437


*SC- GIRL*

14805

16359

28661

10718

8615

17510

34527


*ST-BOY*

20422

27754

45018

25415

23096

27630

44204


*ST-GIRL*

29979

30803

213215

25573

23096

29534

76171


*BC-A BOY*

5667

5042

16956

2985

2662

2628

10504


*BC-A GIRL*

6295

5042

23218

5365

2662

6688

23224


*BC-B BOY*

4019

3600

11131

3320

2209

2659

9794


*BC-B GIRL*

5405

3600

11161

3437

2209

5745

14400


*BC-C BOY*

2369

1713

14993

1882

1127

2972

8288


*BC-C GIRL*

2648

1713

14993

2021

6303

2972

8424


*BC-D BOY*

3405

3267

7839

2568

2078

2490

11947


*BC-D GIRL*

3405

3495

7839

2568

2704

4158

16773


*BC-E BOY*

6594

3495

21772

4352

1127

2949

17741


*BC-E GIRL*

14087

3869

21772

4352

2660

4758

17741



 
*Fee Structure 2015:*
*Following is the fee structure in private colleges affiliated to JNTU Kakinada*
*Bachleor of Technology:*

*Tuition Fee:*


For seats under Govt. Quota

approx 30,000 INR /annum


For seats under Management Quota

approx 90,000 INR /annum


*Master of Technology:*

*Tuition Fee:*


For seats under Govt. Quota

approx 28,000 INR /annum


For seats under Management Quota

approx 50,000 INR /annum


*MBA / MCA:*

*Tuition Fee:*


For seats under Govt. Quota

approx 30,000 INR /annum


For seats under Management Quota

approx 74,000 INR /annum



 

*placement: 
*
* 
JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada Campus & Intra**Facilities:*
*Campus:* The College of Engineering, Vizagpatnam as was named at the time of its establishment in 1946 by the then Government of the composite Madras State is situated in a sprawling campus of 110 acres filled with mango trees in a fast developing Port city of Kakinada on the east coast of peninsula India and situated in a zone which through generations, contributed significantly to the political literacy and cultural heritage of the country. This college became a constituent of the Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University w.e.f 02-10-1972 through an act of legislature along with other sister institutions under the control of the then Director of Technical Education, Government of Andhra Pradesh. Earlier, it was affiliated to Andhra University.In the year 2003 the college has become autonomous.
The College is governed by the rules and guidelines provided by the university from time to time. The Principal is the administrative and the academic Head of the College. He is assisted by the Vice-Principal and the College Academic Committee in academic matters and the Deputy Registrar and the office staff in administrative matters. The day-to-day activities of the college are carried out by budgetary allocation from the University fund.


*Central library:* The Central Library began its existence in 1946. Since then, it has grown in size and content along with JNTU College of Engineering, Kakinada to take the present shape. All these years, it has been the life line for the academic activity of the institute. At present, it stands as a model library.

Central Library services the academic needs of about 3000 UG and PG students, research scholars and nearly 100, faculty members, technical and administrative staff of our institute.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Separate staff support the Hostel Administration with Sri.N.V.Reddy as Assistant Registrar for Hostels.

Nearly 720 students (both boys and girls) are accommodated separately in hostels with all necessary facilities and the messes are run by themselves. New hostels are being added time to time to meet the demand due to increased number of courses and intake.

*JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada Address:* Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, College of Engineering, Kakinada, East Godavari district, ANDHRA PRADESH  533 003. India.





  Similar Threads: College of Engineering Andhra University Vishakhapatnam B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities SSN College of Engineering Kanchipuram B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Anantapur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities S J College of Engineering Mysore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities JNTU College Of Engineering Kakinada btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilit

----------

